

Block procrastination sites on Ubuntu (alternative to get-shit-done) - vanni
https://github.com/vannitotaro/procrasticazzi

======
vanni
A super simple script I made after seeing that the code of get-shit-done
(<https://github.com/leftnode/get-shit-done>) is too long for such an easy
task and discovering that

    
    
      sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart

is deprecated and does not work with network-manager on Ubuntu. The right
thing to do is

    
    
      sudo restart network-manager

Hope you like it.

